# PC - Lüfter an Steckdose -&gt; Problem...



## lemenoxx (24. Juni 2011)

*PC - Lüfter an Steckdose -> Problem...*

Hallo!

Ich bin technisch und vor allem elektronisch nicht wirklich, oder besser gesagt überhaupt nicht fit.

Allerdings müsste ich nun zwei 120mm (12V) PC-Lüfter an die Steckdose anschließen und im Idealfall auch noch dimmen können.

Also habe ich mich Internet mal versucht schlau zu machen wie man sowas denn am Besten anstellen könnte. Rausgekommen ist dann ein Phobya Externes Netzteil 230V auf 4Pin Molex 24 Watt ( http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...Connector.html ) in Verbindung mit einem manuell regelbaren Lüfterdämmer, den man wahlweise dazwischen schalten kann und eben dem folgenden Kabel: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...---UV-Rot.html .

Jetzt dreht sich der Lüfter, beim Anschließen überhaupt nicht, bzw. nur ganz langsam weiter wenn man ihn mal angeschubst hat.

Nun habe ich natürlich selbst mal nach dem Fehler geschaut und mir gedacht, dass es wohl daran liegt dass das Kabel nur 7V hat. Hat der Helfer in dem Forum, in dem ich den Tipp gefunden habe wohl was falsch verlinkt, oder?

Ich denke folgendes Kabel sollte es tun: Aquatuning - 

Somit könnte ich auch bis zu vier Lüftern ans Netzteil (ohne Leistungsverlust!?) anschließen, richtig?


Ich hoffe die Fragen sind nicht zu blöd, aber ich will sicher gehen nicht schon wieder verkehrt zu bestellen...


Achja: Ist ein solches Kabel evtl. auch schon im Lieferumfang eines Nerzteils o.ä. dabei (zumindest die einfach Variante), sodass ich da nichts neues kaufen müsste? Die Teile liegen leider bei meinem Bruder 50km entfernt, kann also nicht mal eben nachschauen...



Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


LG


----------



## lemenoxx (24. Juni 2011)

Sorry, jetzt funktionieren die Links...


Hallo!

Ich bin technisch und vor allem elektronisch nicht wirklich, oder besser gesagt überhaupt nicht fit.

Allerdings müsste ich nun zwei 120mm (12V) PC-Lüfter an die Steckdose anschließen und im Idealfall auch noch dimmen können.

Also habe ich mich Internet mal versucht schlau zu machen wie man sowas denn am Besten anstellen könnte. Rausgekommen ist dann ein Phobya Externes Netzteil 230V auf 4Pin Molex 24 Watt ( Aquatuning - Der Wasserk) in Verbindung mit einem manuell regelbaren Lüfterdämmer, den man wahlweise dazwischen schalten kann und eben dem folgenden Kabel: Aquatuning - Der Wasserk.

Jetzt dreht sich der Lüfter, beim Anschließen überhaupt nicht, bzw. nur ganz langsam weiter wenn man ihn mal angeschubst hat.

Nun habe ich natürlich selbst mal nach dem Fehler geschaut und mir gedacht, dass es wohl daran liegt dass das Kabel nur 7V hat. Hat der Helfer in dem Forum, in dem ich den Tipp gefunden habe wohl was falsch verlinkt, oder?

Ich denke folgendes Kabel sollte es tun: Aquatuning - 

Somit könnte ich auch bis zu vier Lüftern ans Netzteil (ohne Leistungsverlust!?) anschließen, richtig?


Ich hoffe die Fragen sind nicht zu blöd, aber ich will sicher gehen nicht schon wieder verkehrt zu bestellen...


Achja: Ist ein solches Kabel evtl. auch schon im Lieferumfang eines Nerzteils o.ä. dabei (zumindest die einfach Variante), sodass ich da nichts neues kaufen müsste? Die Teile liegen leider bei meinem Bruder 50km entfernt, kann also nicht mal eben nachschauen...



Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


LG


----------



## usopia (28. Juni 2011)

ja wahrscheinlich liegt es an dem 7 Volt-Adapterkabel aber was sind den das genau für Lüfter? Die meisten laufen halt auch unter 7 Volt aber es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen.


----------

